# Glove or No Glove????



## thor (Mar 22, 2007)

I've always used a glove. except when putting. 
I just regripped my irons with mid size golf pride with the cords and the last few rounds I haven't used a glove.

just wondering what you all use.......


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Always wear a glove until I hit the green or am on the fringe.

I like to have the glove off for any little finesse shots close to the hole.

Up until last year the gloves that I end up wearing and getting the best lifespan out of are the all weather ones.


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, I know I am going to be the odd man out here..but I NEVER wear a glove. I golf BARE handed. No glove for me! But I get around just fine, and my hands look great!


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

What is your grip like in the wet?

Its more habbit than prefference for me to wear one.


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

No glove for the last few rounds. I like it. :thumbsup: 



And I don't have to pay the ridiculous price they charge for a half pair of gloves.


----------



## 65nlovenit (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh S**T I'm going to get Whimp of the Month for this one, I wear two gloves. Started wearing two when the weather got colder and I just like the feel and of course the grip. Different strokes for different folks eh!

Del


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

65nlovenit said:


> Oh S**T I'm going to get Whimp of the Month for this one, I wear two gloves. Started wearing two when the weather got colder and I just like the feel and of course the grip. Different strokes for different folks eh!
> 
> Del


As long as they are not pink and fluffy del you will be ok


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

Fourputt said:


> No glove for the last few rounds. I like it. :thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> And I don't have to pay the ridiculous price they charge for a half pair of gloves.


Yay!! I'm not the only one!! WWWWOOOOOHHHHHHHOOOOOOO!!!!!!


----------



## 300Yards (Jan 23, 2007)

fitz-uk said:


> What is your grip like in the wet?
> 
> Its more habbit than prefference for me to wear one.


My grip is liek a Tiger, when it's wet..I golf in the rain all the time, and I have never thrown a club!


----------



## tpoulton (Mar 22, 2007)

*Always wear it*

I have worn a glove for 35 years. I don't know if I could ever change. I lost my glove one day, guess it fell out of my back pocket, and I had to drive my cart to the club house just to buy one so I could finish the round. Creature of habit but whatever works for you is the way to go.


----------



## srothfuss (Nov 17, 2006)

I wear a glove on the wrong hand


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

srothfuss said:


> I wear a glove on the wrong hand


If you don't mind me asking.... Why? Just curious. :dunno:


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

ya that is kindove weird...
p.s. I wear a glove only because if I don't I get blisters


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

It does help to have a glove i went to the range without one and my hand was coverd in blisters when i got back


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

pat.p said:


> It does help to have a glove i went to the range without one and my hand was coverd in blisters when i got back


I don't wear a glove, and I have NEVER had a blister from a golf club, not even a hint of a tender spot. How would you get one? Is it from squeezing the club too tight? Just wondering. :dunno:


----------



## Chivas (Apr 5, 2007)

yup by squeezing to tight. I think that is a reason people hook the ball too (holding too tight)


----------



## mkoreiwo (Jan 8, 2007)

Gloved... but close to the green using wedges it comes off - usually. Honestly, I get so involved that sometimes I putt with it on!


----------



## white_tiger_137 (Mar 23, 2006)

I wear a glove, mainly because it looks cool. My hands are tough enough from drumming that I'd be fine without it. Nothing beats the feeling of ripping your glove off after hitting the green from 200 yards. :laugh:


----------



## pat.p (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey me again but seriously its a good idea to use a glove i forgot my glove at the range the other day n ended up with my hand in clod water and a bandage


----------



## Fourputt (Nov 18, 2006)

pat.p said:


> Hey me again but seriously its a good idea to use a glove i forgot my glove at the range the other day n ended up with my hand in clod water and a bandage


Pat... I'd have someone check your grip. If you're gettng blisters, there's a problem there. It's not just the lack of a glove. Fred Couples has never worn a glove, I think he hits a few balls now and then. I haven't used one most of my golfing life, I've never had a blister, and I've been putting in lots of range time this year.


----------



## Butz (Nov 17, 2006)

300Yards said:


> Ok, I know I am going to be the odd man out here..but I NEVER wear a glove. I golf BARE handed. No glove for me! But I get around just fine, and my hands look great!


We are the same 300yards, I do not wear golf gloves..
well, on the first 9 rounds, I do not.
Then when my hands get sweaty, I wear them when I am teeing off.

But when it comes to pitching and putting. I do not wear.
I found out that I can control my swing wearing no golf glove.
However, my hands are getting those unwanted callous.


----------

